# Hawaii Reviews for June 2007



## billhall (Jun 3, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for June 2007


----------



## billhall (Jun 3, 2007)

*Kuhio Banyan, Oahu, 5/26/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kuhio Banyan Club 
Reviewer:   David Slater​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 8, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 5/07/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu (Sunterra - i.e. was the Embassy Poipu) 
Reviewer:   Jack & Fran Michael​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 8, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  02/18/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Maureen & Joseph Cambra​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 9, 2007)

*Gardens at West Maui, Maui, 6/6/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Gardens at West Maui 
Reviewer:   Steven & Shirley Herbert​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jun 20, 2007)

*Lifetime in Hawaii at the Royal Kuhio, Oahu, 6/16/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Lifetime in Hawaii at the Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer:   Yvonne & David Bennett​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 20, 2007)

*Celebrity Resorts Waikiki, Oahu, 6/10/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Celebrity Resorts Waikiki 
Reviewer:   Ricky or Delores Rigsby​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 20, 2007)

*Royal Kuhio, Oahu, 6/03/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Vacation Internationale Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer:   Ricky or Delores Rigsby​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 20, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  05/26/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Joe Chung​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 21, 2007)

*Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach, Oahu, 3/9/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach 
Reviewer:   Dean J. & Shawn H. Dubach​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2007)

*Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  4/29/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2007)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      4/22/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


PAHIO at the Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 22, 2007)

*Fairfield Royal Sea Cliff, Big Island, 03/27/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Royal Sea Cliff 
Reviewer:   Rhonda Favano​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 24, 2007)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    6/16/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village,Oahu, 6/2/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Terrence & Linda Lo​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 28, 2007)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   6/10/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Resort  
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

